# Looking to shop at Nook's, Able Sisters, Kicks, and/or Saharah on multiple islands (CLOSED)



## Hanami (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi!  I'm looking to shop at *Nook's Cranny*, *Able Sisters*, *Kicks*, and/or *Saharah* on _multiple_ islands during any season. I'm trying to complete my orderable wallpaper, flooring, and clothing catalogs. I'm also open to cataloging unorderables if you have those.

Feel free to offer me visits on different days when your store offerings change.
I can offer _one_ of the following _per visit/day_:

5 NMT,
5 stacks of oranges, _or_
wishlist items or DIYs (please check with me to see if I have them).
Please fill out this form:

```
Island Name:
Island Season:
Preferred Payment: (how do you want me to pay you?)
Shopping Options: (Nook's, Able Sisters, Kicks, Saharah - you're not obligated to offer all of them)
```
Once I like your post, you can PM a Dodo Code.

Thank you!


----------



## Minou (Oct 6, 2020)

Hello! ^^
Island Name: Minou
Island Season: Fall
Preferred Payment: (how do you want me to pay you?) No need to ^^but if you happen to have something in my wishlist (under signature), would appreciate lots! <3 
Shopping Options: (Nook's, Able Sisters, Kicks - you're not obligated to offer all of them): any! you're free to come back on different days too if you like


----------



## Hanami (Oct 6, 2020)

Minou said:


> Hello! ^^
> Island Name: Minou
> Island Season: Fall
> Preferred Payment: (how do you want me to pay you?) No need to ^^but if you happen to have something in my wishlist (under signature), would appreciate lots! <3
> Shopping Options: (Nook's, Able Sisters, Kicks - you're not obligated to offer all of them): any! you're free to come back on different days too if you like


Hi again ^^ thank you!
I can get you the colorful striped sweater (white/yellow/red), shell table diy, and tapestry (animal). You can PM a dodo now


----------



## Minou (Oct 6, 2020)

Hanami said:


> Hi again ^^ thank you!
> I can get you the colorful striped sweater (white/yellow/red), shell table diy, and tapestry (animal). You can PM a dodo now


Tysm!  Will PM you dodo in a moment!


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Oct 6, 2020)

Island Name: Half-Blood
Island Season: Spring 
Preferred Payment: nothing unless you happen to have the Sagittarius diy you make this girl dreams come true. I would love if possible to catalog anything you buy.
Shopping Options: (Nook's, Able Sisters, Kicks - just nook's and able today but when kicks around welcome to him tooo lol


----------



## Hanami (Oct 6, 2020)

Snakeisbaby said:


> Island Name: Half-Blood
> Island Season: Spring
> Preferred Payment: nothing unless you happen to have the Sagittarius diy you make this girl dreams come true. I would love if possible to catalog anything you buy.
> Shopping Options: (Nook's, Able Sisters, Kicks - just nook's and able today but when kicks around welcome to him tooo lol


Hi, thanks! Unfortunately, I do not have that diy. 
Sure, I'll let you catalog after I'm done. You can PM a dodo when you're ready!


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Oct 6, 2020)

Hanami said:


> Hi, thanks! Unfortunately, I do not have that diy.
> Sure, I'll let you catalog after I'm done. You can PM a dodo when you're ready!


All good, just never hurts to ask you know <3 I will set up dodo now, my island is a mess but it means you can catalog whatever you see lol ^_^ If there anything particular you want maybe I even have and could take out of storage <3


----------



## Hanami (Oct 7, 2020)

bump!


----------



## Fye (Oct 7, 2020)

Island Name: Nara
Island Season: Fall
Preferred Payment: if you have anything from my wishlist that I can catalog that would be great but if not I don't need anything, you can come right over 
Shopping Options: Nook and Ables! (no other sellers here today)


----------



## peekopecko (Oct 7, 2020)

Island Name: Oleana
Island Season: Summer
Preferred Payment: I’ll take NMTs but I’ll also take white/pink drink machines. if you have simple panels in brown, white, black or light gray pls let me catalogue it!
Shopping Options: All


----------



## Hanami (Oct 7, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> Island Name: Nara
> Island Season: Fall
> Preferred Payment: if you have anything from my wishlist that I can catalog that would be great but if not I don't need anything, you can come right over
> Shopping Options: Nook and Ables! (no other sellers here today)


Thank you! I only have a mountain bike (green) on hand atm. If you're planning to come back another day, then I can order some of those items if you notify me in advance? let me know!


peekopecko said:


> Island Name: Oleana
> Island Season: Summer
> Preferred Payment: I’ll take NMTs but I’ll also take white/pink drink machines. if you have simple panels in brown, white, black or light gray pls let me catalogue it!
> Shopping Options: All


Thank you! I'll give you NMT. If you're planning to come back another day, then I can order the panels for you. Lmk!

*I'll message both of you when I'm ready for the dodo! Heading to another island first ^^*


----------



## Fye (Oct 7, 2020)

Hanami said:


> Thank you! I only have a mountain bike (green) on hand atm. If you're planning to come back another day, then I can order some of those items if you notify me in advance? let me know!


that would be great! and I can do every day this week


----------



## Hanami (Oct 11, 2020)

bump


----------



## BlueRose1 (Oct 11, 2020)

Island Name: roseland
Island Season: Summer but I timetravel so season might change
Preferred Payment:  NMTs or tbt
Shopping Options: nooks and ables
i can do more than one trip a day because i can time travel ahead and change the inventory at nooks and ables.


----------



## Hanami (Oct 11, 2020)

BlueRose1 said:


> Island Name: roseland
> Island Season: Summer but I timetravel so season might change
> Preferred Payment:  NMTs or tbt
> Shopping Options: nooks and ables
> i can do more than one trip a day because i can time travel ahead and change the inventory at nooks and ables.


Thank you so much! That would be great because I think there is inventory that appears in a specific season.
I'll pay you 5 nmt per in-game day. PM me a dodo when you're ready


----------



## princesskyndal (Oct 11, 2020)

Island Name: Moonstone
Island Season: Summer
Preferred Payment: I’m looking for the Nova Ligh DIY recipe, nova lights in general, or any mush items and DIY recipes. I would also take a stack of any kind of mushrooms!
Shopping Options: Nooks/Able Sisters/Kicks- all three.


----------



## Hanami (Oct 11, 2020)

princesskyndal said:


> Island Name: Moonstone
> Island Season: Summer
> Preferred Payment: I’m looking for the Nova Ligh DIY recipe, nova lights in general, or any mush items and DIY recipes. I would also take a stack of any kind of mushrooms!
> Shopping Options: Nooks/Able Sisters/Kicks- all three.☺


Thanks! Unfortunately, I don't have any of those. Is there something else you'd like or can I pay you 5 nmt for a visit?


----------



## princesskyndal (Oct 11, 2020)

5 NMT works just fine! I’ll send you a dodo code


----------



## Hanami (Oct 11, 2020)

princesskyndal said:


> 5 NMT works just fine! I’ll send you a dodo code


Thanks! I'm heading to another island first, so may I pm when I'm ready?


----------



## Buffi (Oct 11, 2020)

Island Name: Bookpinch
Island Season: Fall
Preferred Payment: free
Shopping Options: Nook’s and Able sisters


----------



## princesskyndal (Oct 11, 2020)

Hanami said:


> Thanks! I'm heading to another island first, so may I pm when I'm ready?


Sure! I’m doing some construction on my island so I may not see your message right away but let me know when you’re ready.


----------



## Hanami (Oct 15, 2020)

bump!


----------



## Glazcier (Oct 15, 2020)

Island Name: Iadala
Island Season: Fall
Preferred Payment: I've been trying to get my hands on some more pink hyacinths or Celeste's lily wand DIY, but if you don't have any spare, feel free to drop by free of cost 
Shopping Options: Nook's, Able Sisters, and Kicks! O'Hare is also crafting a gold-screen wall if you're interested


----------



## Mashkaaaa (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi! You're welcome to shop on my island whenever 

Island Name: Murp
Island Season: Fall
Preferred Payment: If you have anything from my Wishlist to keep or catalogue, that would be awesome but no worries if not  (https://nook.exchange/u/mishmashwithgoshmosh/wishlist)
Shopping Options: All!


----------



## Hanami (Oct 15, 2020)

Glazcier said:


> Island Name: Iadala
> Island Season: Fall
> Preferred Payment: I've been trying to get my hands on some more pink hyacinths or Celeste's lily wand DIY, but if you don't have any spare, feel free to drop by free of cost
> Shopping Options: Nook's, Able Sisters, and Kicks! O'Hare is also crafting a gold-screen wall if you're interested


Hello! Sadly, I don't have any of those  sorry. Thank you for letting me shop and you can send me a dodo now!


Mashkaaaa said:


> Hi! You're welcome to shop on my island whenever
> 
> Island Name: Murp
> Island Season: Fall
> ...


Hi there, thank you for offering!  I can get you the imp hood (black) and ballet slippers (purple). I'll send a PM when I'm ready to come over!


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 15, 2020)

Island Name: Inkwell
Island Season: Autumn
Preferred Payment: You can come over for free
Shopping Options: Nook's and Ables


----------



## Hanami (Oct 15, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Island Name: Inkwell
> Island Season: Autumn
> Preferred Payment: You can come over for free
> Shopping Options: Nook's and Ables


Hi again! Thank you so much. Send me a dodo when you're ready


----------



## Hanami (Oct 16, 2020)

bump!


----------



## Masenkochick (Oct 16, 2020)

Island Name: Keet Largo
Island Season: Autumn
Preferred Payment: do you have "Decoy Duck" DIY (I've been trying to get that one for months)? If not, it's free ^_^
Shopping Options: Nook's and Able Sisters


----------



## Hanami (Oct 16, 2020)

Masenkochick said:


> Island Name: Keet Largo
> Island Season: Autumn
> Preferred Payment: do you have "Decoy Duck" DIY (I've been trying to get that one for months)? If not, it's free ^_^
> Shopping Options: Nook's and Able Sisters


Thank you for offering  Unfortunately, I don't have that recipe 
Send me a dodo when you're ready!


----------



## Megaroni (Oct 16, 2020)

Hanami said:


> Thank you for offering  Unfortunately, I don't have that recipe
> Send me a dodo when you're ready!


I don't have the decoy duck diy to give you but I can make you some if you'd like, DM me if you're interested so we don't take up this thread haha

	Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2020

Island Name: Hallownest
Island Season: Whichever one I'm in when I'm done TTing
Preferred Payment: (how do you want me to pay you?): No payment necessary
Shopping Options: (Nook's, Able Sisters, Kicks, Saharah - you're not obligated to offer all of them): At least nook's and Able Sisters, I'll try to stop TTing on a day the Kicks or Sahara is available. I also have an orchard you can raid haha


----------



## Hanami (Oct 16, 2020)

megantron said:


> I don't have the decoy duck diy to give you but I can make you some if you'd like, DM me if you're interested so we don't take up this thread haha
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2020
> 
> ...


I don't need the decoy duck diy, but you can check with @Masenkochick to see if they need the item!
Thank you so much! I'll PM you when I'm ready because I have a meeting for about an hour right now, if that's ok?


----------



## Megaroni (Oct 16, 2020)

Hanami said:


> I don't need the decoy duck diy, but you can check with @Masenkochick to see if they need the item!
> Thank you so much! I'll PM you when I'm ready because I have a meeting for about an hour right now, if that's ok?


That's ok! See you then


----------



## Hanami (Oct 16, 2020)

megantron said:


> That's ok! See you then


Ready now


----------



## Hanami (Oct 18, 2020)

bump!


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 18, 2020)

Hi, you are welcome to shop at Nooks and Ables. Closing in 15 mins if you can come soon 

sorry, maybe tomorrow, shops closed as bst


----------



## Skandranon (Oct 18, 2020)

gonna keep it open for another 30-40 minutes, please come visit valdemar and take some stuff off the beaches


----------



## Hanami (Oct 18, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Hi, you are welcome to shop at Nooks and Ables. Closing in 15 mins if you can come soon
> 
> sorry, maybe tomorrow, shops closed as bst


Hi, sorry I missed this. I will PM you tomorrow to see if you're available when I'm online. Thank you for offering!


Skandranon said:


> gonna keep it open for another 30-40 minutes, please come visit valdemar and take some stuff off the beaches


Thank you for offering! Is it ok if I come in about 10-20 mins? I am stopping by another island first.


----------



## Skandranon (Oct 18, 2020)

Hanami said:


> Hi, sorry I missed this. I will PM you tomorrow to see if you're available when I'm online. Thank you for offering!
> 
> Thank you for offering! Is it ok if I come in about 10-20 mins? I am stopping by another island first.


sure, just check this forum for my thread


----------



## Hanami (Oct 18, 2020)

still open. leaving this for a bit more before i close for the night!


----------



## Hanami (Oct 19, 2020)

leaving this open for a little while more!


----------

